# Airtel dumps chinese mobile?



## Rajasekaran43 (Aug 7, 2008)

Earlier I used GPRS from airtel with chinese mobile and the settings were furnished by airtel. Then I switched over to nokia for some time. In the meanwhile gprs settings in my chinese mobile got erased. Today when I requested manual settings for chinese mobile, the airtel people say they no longer have manual settings for chinese mobile and refused to give the details. Is it a sin to use chinese mobile which comes with excellent features at a very low price? Can the service provider decide which mobile I should or should not use?


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 7, 2008)

No, service provider can't force you not to use handsets of a particular brand. You can search the net to get the settings for airtel live and configure it on the said phone.


----------



## hsr (Aug 7, 2008)

ridiculous ! get your settings from cc? youre joking right?
all settings are same but the file vary from mob 2 mob. i think you have the sigmatel n73? use the same as the setting on your nokia. if not found call cc and get manual setting for nokia use it in the chinese phone....


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am not joking. For nokia and other branded phones, they send settings by sms, when we sms MO to 2567. But for some models like chinese phones they give settings over phone. The settings vary from mobile to mobile. I found this in this forum itself and thanx to the guy who posted it. I am yet to try this

*gprs-settings-to-mob.rdr.cc/


----------



## skippednote (Aug 8, 2008)

true


----------



## casanova (Aug 8, 2008)

No way. Damn they can't stop you from using a phone you like. call the customer care and incase they refuse to give the settings, speak with their manager.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 8, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> all settings are same but the file vary from mob 2 mob.



Correct, settings are the same. You can see the settings from your nokia phone and manually enter them in your other phone.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2008)

Sometimes those ****in Chinese fones themselves don't support the receiving of settings....So, what can Airtel do?.....

You can easily enter the settings manually. It hardly takes more than a minute.


----------



## hsr (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ +1 those fking phones don't respond....
it is betr 2 entr d settings manually. hardly 1 min.


----------

